# Man feeds himself to Anaconda



## Bushman (Dec 5, 2014)

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/a...lie-hits-back-at-critics-20141204-120lr9.html


----------



## arevenant (Dec 5, 2014)

The snake was agitated until it defensively struck then instinctively constricted and began to swallow him, but then regurgitated him less than a third of the way as he was far too large to be swallowed.
PETA are a bunch of rabid loons, but this was exploitive and entirely pointless.


----------



## Beans (Dec 5, 2014)

Because you know, simply putting a gopro on a pig carcass and giving it that was too mainstream


----------



## MrVic (Dec 7, 2014)

They are showing the event on Foxtel


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 7, 2014)

Wish I could watch it :/


----------



## BillS (Dec 8, 2014)

It got past the shoulders?


----------



## apprenticegnome (Dec 8, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Wish I could watch it :/


It will most likely wind up on YouTube.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 8, 2014)

BillS said:


> It got past the shoulders?


Apparently it did Bill. I'm surprised as well, as the head and shoulders are often cited as the hardest part of the human body for a snake to get past.



apprenticegnome said:


> It will most likely wind up on YouTube.


You're probably right there, as most sensational things end up on Utube and this will be no exception. 
I haven't seen it myself yet but he was reportedly swallowed. @arevenant, where did you read about him only being partially swallowed then regurgitated?


----------



## Umbral (Dec 8, 2014)

He didn't even have buns.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 8, 2014)

https://au.news.yahoo.com/world/a/25714460/viewers-finally-see-snake-eat-man/

- - - Updated - - -



BillS said:


> It got past the shoulders?


It just ate his arm.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]


apprenticegnome said:


> It will most likely wind up on YouTube.


already heaps of vids up
[/FONT]


----------



## arevenant (Dec 8, 2014)

Bushman said:


> @arevenant, where did you read about him only being partially swallowed then regurgitated?



The moron himself said so in an interview on TMZ Live last week...


----------



## Stuart (Dec 9, 2014)

Never even got over the head. 
http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/man-fails-get-eaten-alive-anaconda-planned


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 9, 2014)

:lol::lol::lol: Partially eaten.not even a third down and then regurgitated because he was to big, only ate his arm. :lol:


----------



## BlueIris (Dec 9, 2014)

Who watches SnakeBytesTV? It's the only reason why I know about Discovery channel doing this stunt. No idea why they would call it a monster but then commend it later and advertise that we must keep these beautiful animals safe. I say don't watch it. It's probably not worth it.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 9, 2014)

Here is the actual video where it finally decides it might try eat him. Where are people getting the information about his arm got eaten etc?

[video=youtube;aHfaz7z2z-U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHfaz7z2z-U[/video]


----------



## BillS (Dec 9, 2014)

SniperCap said:


> Here is the actual video where it finally decides it might try eat him. Where are people getting the information about his arm got eaten etc?
> 
> [video=youtube;aHfaz7z2z-U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHfaz7z2z-U[/video]



That's what I'd like to know. What an epic fail this show was.


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 9, 2014)

what an idiot!!


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 9, 2014)

Why did he even do this in the first place?


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 9, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Why did he even do this in the first place?



Was either dropped on his head to many times, or finally smoked himself retarded on the old wacky tobaccy. Cheers.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Dec 13, 2014)

Apparantly it's to raise awareness of the plight of the Amazon and the anacondas shrinking habitat. It has nothing to do with money or fame....


----------



## Leasdraco (Dec 14, 2014)

I think it was all self -promotion and in no way benefits the snakes.


----------

